# U.S. Winter Olympics



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

abercrombie and fitch takes a grab at the snowboarding world


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't like em.... Looks like something some preppy douche bag would wear.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

That oversized Polo logo SCREAMS shameless unnecessary product placement. Kind of douchy.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Wait wait wait a minute

Why the fuck do they have a centaur swinging a croquet mallet on their puffy coats...

I DONT UNDERSTAND!

*edit* Upon scrolling down i now understand.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

The uniforms suck. But I'm more interested how well the athletes represent us, not the clothes. Let the skills talk. We'll see who brings home the gold.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not a big fan at all. I never liked the hug logos so that pretty much kills it for me.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I don't like em.... Looks like something some preppy douche bag would wear.


+1 Product placement has to go.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've always hated puffy jackets. 
Why don't they ever let the athletes wear normal hats?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> could be worse......


Hmm where Yao Ming?:dunno::laugh:


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have a huge issue with the outfits, but I completely agree with one of the above posters about the Polo Logo. First thing that jumped out at me was the size of it, even versus normal RL clothing. If I was on the US Olympic commitee I would definitely take issue with it's size.


----------

